# Proper disposal of Ammo



## notAnowner (Aug 7, 2013)

I am a felon and found (old) ammunition in my house. How do I get rid of it without getting in legal trouble? I do not have anyone to call and just give it to. I reside in California.


----------



## JerseyJubal (Feb 1, 2013)

notAnowner said:


> I am a felon and found (old) ammunition in my house. How do I get rid of it without getting in legal trouble? I do not have anyone to call and just give it to. I reside in California.


Have a TRUSTED family member or friend with NO criminal record drop it off at the local police department and inform them it is "old" ammo found in a basement/garage. It is beneficial to call first and find out who in the department will accept it and what's the best time to drop it off.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Another option would be to contact your attorney and have him/her take possession of the ammunition and turn it in for destruction.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> Another option would be to contact your attorney and have him/her take possession of the ammunition and turn it in for destruction.


Not everyone has an attorney on stand-by. That and the fact that most attorneys wouldn't want to have anything to do with taking possession of ammo.

Depending upon how much ammo was found, if it was a small amount, and if the OP lived near the coast, just drop it in the sea.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Not everyone has an attorney on stand-by. That and the fact that most attorneys wouldn't want to have anything to do with taking possession of ammo.
> 
> Depending upon how much ammo was found, if it was a small amount, and if the OP lived near the coast, just drop it in the sea.


OP said he is a felon...I assumed he had an attorney at one time. Most attorneys I know are through my local gun club, or church.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> OP said he is a felon...I assumed he had an attorney at one time. Most attorneys I know are through my local gun club, or church.


He very well may have had one at one time. Most likely a defense attorney, that took his case and lost in trial. If that's the case, I would suspect that the attorney in question has moved on and completely forgot about him.

Anyways, whatever the case (no pun intended :mrgreen: ) might be, I can't imagine any attorney wanting to get involved in the disposal of ammo.

Wasn't that many years ago, that many LE depts. in CA. dumped all sorts of confiscated items and contraband into the ocean to dispose of it. Things may have changed by now, but you never know.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

how much ammo are you trying to dispose or get rid of ?
one or two bullets ? couple boxes ?
I would definitely not leave the house with the ammo.
You could get into a car accident, and police discover ammo in your possession.
I think you could call some type of free legal aid, just to document your intentions.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Or........he could just give it to a friend that has a clean record. :watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you removed the powder from the casings ,they wouldn't be illegal to possess


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

pic said:


> If you removed the powder from the casings ,they wouldn't be illegal to possess


In that case ... pull the bullets, flush the powder, pour oil in the empty hulls, and dispose of the components in the trash.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> If you removed the powder from the casings ,they wouldn't be illegal to possess


It's not just a ban on guns - it also includes ammunition. The federal gun laws prohibit possession of "any firearm or ammunition." 18 U.S.C. § 922(g). "Ammunition" is defined as *"cartridge cases, primers, bullets, or propellant powder designed for use in any firearm*." 18 U.S.C. § 921(a)(17)(A). I have heard anecdotally of a state prosecutor giving a case to the United States Attorney's Office to prosecute based on the fact that the defendant possessed a single bullet. That is ammunition and therefore enough to trigger prosecution in federal court.
The Top 10 Things You Need to Know About Federal Gun Law | Law Offices of Keith A. Williams, P.A. | Greenville North Carolina


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> It's not just a ban on guns - it also includes ammunition. The federal gun laws prohibit possession of "any firearm or ammunition." 18 U.S.C. § 922(g). "Ammunition" is defined as *"cartridge cases, primers, bullets, or propellant powder designed for use in any firearm*." 18 U.S.C. § 921(a)(17)(A). I have heard anecdotally of a state prosecutor giving a case to the United States Attorney's Office to prosecute based on the fact that the defendant possessed a single bullet. That is ammunition and therefore enough to trigger prosecution in federal court.
> The Top 10 Things You Need to Know About Federal Gun Law | Law Offices of Keith A. Williams, P.A. | Greenville North Carolina


That's why I said remove the powder , lol. Should I have said " propellant powder " to be more precise, less confusing? sorry


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

JerseyJubal said:


> Have a TRUSTED family member or friend with NO criminal record drop it off at the local police department and inform them it is "old" ammo found in a basement/garage. It is beneficial to call first and find out who in the department will accept it and what's the best time to drop it off.


This with the added note that some old ammo is collectable. Seems to me, the best thing to do would be giving it to someone who can get some sort of use out of it. Old does not necessarily mean unserviceable. Properly stored, in say a cool dry basement, ammo can potentially outlast all of us.


----------



## JerseyJubal (Feb 1, 2013)

Overkill0084 said:


> This with the added note that some old ammo is collectable. Seems to me, the best thing to do would be giving it to someone who can get some sort of use out of it. Old does not necessarily mean unserviceable. Properly stored, in say a cool dry basement, ammo can potentially outlast all of us.


I understand that well, have a friend that has numerous collectible military firearms including a Martini-Henry, ammo for some of his acquisitions is tough to get and expensive. As for me I reside on the states largest lake in N.J. the three residences (two seasonal) here are nearly 100 yrs old consequently due to humidity any old ammo I've found in the homes, shed, basement etc. have been in sad shape ie. bulging or corroded. Those living in drier climates don't have the worries we do when it comes to ammo that wasn't stored properly.


----------

